# Will 2006 Jetta GLS 16" OEM wheels fit a 2003 Passat GL?



## kaizach (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if 2006 Jetta GLS 16" OEM wheels will work on a 2003 Passat GL? I know the bolt pattern is the same but unfortunately, I don't know the other specs of the Jetta wheels. They are 5 spoke wheels.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Will 2006 Jetta GLS 16" OEM wheels fit a 2003 Passat GL? (kaizach)*

i dont see why not, they might be a little sucked in though being that mkv offsets are high.


----------



## kaizach (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks... 2 dealers said they wouldn't fit but they didn't sound like they knew the answer...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Will 2006 Jetta GLS 16" OEM wheels fit a 2003 Passat GL? (kaizach)*

We don't have a cross reference for OE wheels, but none of the aftermarket wheels we carry fit both the 2006 and the 2003 due to the offset change. They may rub on the strut of the 2003 !


----------



## kaizach (Jul 29, 2008)

I was finally able to get the specs on the 2006 Jetta wheels...
lug pattern (mm): 5X112 or 5X100
offset (mm): 42mm
wheel width (in): 6.5
centerbore (mm): 57.1
205/55R16 Bridgestone Tires


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (kaizach)*

We normally use ET35, so you may need a small spacer.


----------



## kaizach (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks... so, if I buy these wheels, 5MM spacers would likely do the trick? Do spacers create any safety issues or impede performance in any way?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (kaizach)*

With only a 6.5'' wide wheel, you should not have any problems.


----------

